# red light for heat..



## mr.tegu (Dec 9, 2009)

anyone ever try those red heat lights that are used in restrooms for warming the restroom while bathing for a tegu enclosure? if you know the kinda light im talking about you know they get really hot but from 3 feet above the tegu i wonder how it would work for a basking area..i saw a 250 watt at wally world for only 8 bucks.


----------



## skippy (Dec 9, 2009)

i wouldn't use more than 150 watts and that would have to be at least 3 feet above the basking area, possibly more.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 9, 2009)

yea i was thinking going to home depot and see if i can find a 100-150 watt. wally world only had 250 watts and that seems a bit high for only 3 feet above tegu.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 10, 2009)

I use halogen flood lights (75W & 90W). They put out about twice the heat compared to an incandescent bulb. If the light is hanging in the enclosure be sure it's guarded so the Tegu can't stand/jump up to it and get burned.







Ignore the wire hanging in back. :roll: That was fixed.


----------

